# Attention all...slot car road trip



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Okay fellow slotters, here is the deal... I have just retired after working since I was 15 years old. I am now 62 1/2. While I await my pension and Social Security checks, I am planning to visit my children. They are in Portland Oregon. Since I have nothing but time now, I am planning a road trip by myself in my little Kia Soul with nothing but slot cars and Sirius FM to keep me company.

I would like to drive about 250-300 miles per day and visit as many slot car friends as possible in different states. I am completely open to any one who is interested in a visit from me to spend time in the late afternoon and evening talking slots each day of my trip. If you have a few guys that get together to race, let's do it. Organize a meet and greet or just you and me talking slot cars. I would like to see as many fellow slotters as I can and plan on the trip taking about a month from the east coast to the west coast and back.

Anyone interested in getting together? Or is this a dumb idea on my part and not really feasible.

Some states I plan on passing through are New York, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Illinois, Ohio, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Kansas, Missouri, South Dakota, Utah, Oregon, California, Nevada, Texas, and as many others as practical on my trip.

ANY feedback is much appreciated to help me plan my trip. I will be departing Connecticut on May 18th and plan on returning around June 18th but the itinerary will be based on your interest.

Thanks for your consideration and feel free to respond on the forum but email me direct with a cell phone number and address if you are considering a informal get together and I can schedule it into my trip......

I will be traveling with my books, slot cars, and a tjet and tyco parts, accessories, and chassis. A traveling slot car show if you will.....

Bob (Mr_Aurora) Beers

PS I will be updating the trip nightly on HobbyTalk as it progresses. I plan on having a poster to be signed by all I meet along the way. When I get back I'd like to make a Cross Country Tour tee shirt like the bands do depicting the cities I stopped in. (boy do I need a life, or what)


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

That sounds like a wonderful idea. Theirs a few guys in nw indiana including me. It would be great to get together and talk slot cars and have a race or two.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrats on your retiring. Time for Bob and the family now. 

Enjoy bud


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a great plan Bob. If you would like to swing up through the Green Bay Wi. area I'm sure we could get a number of people together when you come through. Pm me with your possible dates and I'll give you my Number. Looking forward to it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats on retirement.
when you get a chance, can you define that?

LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Bob, sounds like a GREAT Idea :thumbsup: And I'm game to meet you, if you are passing close to Central PA / FYI- I'm halfway(North/South) between State College and Harrisburg Pa.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Well if you are in the Chicagoland area (western burbs) we'll buy a round of beer and dinner.

Although we are not actively collecting slots at this time we do have one of your red Tow Trucks (from ebay about 2 years ago) in our fleet!











We might be a bit boring though as slot cars have taken a back seat to other things......................our main interests are dogs, cars, guns, good piano bars, beer, motorcycles, Lego........kinda diverse, I know.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Bob,
Any chance of a southern leg to the trip on your way back?
I know there are several guys here in the Dallas, TX area that would love to meet you.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Everything's bigger in Texas! We would love to see you come here. Just let us know when you are passing through. I'm sure me and NTxSlotCars can line something up for you.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

E-mail sent Bob.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like a cool trip and I think you will like the diversity of slotters across the country.
maybe, even I will encounter you enroute.
happy and safe journey.
you GO guy!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*road trip Dallas info needed*

NTX and beast, send contact info to [email protected] thanks, Bob
PS ntx, your PM is full and not accepting messages


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

The RCHORA club would love to have you visit and it is on the way if your traveling the I-90/I-94 corridore on the north route. We are on Wisconsin's west coast.
Congrats on the retirement and I hope to join that club in about 8-10 yrs.
Rich


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Bob, I'm less than an hour west from the Richfield show, a couple blocks from lake Erie. You are welcome here anytime. Talk to you at the show.
John


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Rich, it's on the way......... send contact info to [email protected] at your earliest convenience. Bob Beers


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I have set the wheels in motion for a gathering in KC. It would be a classic to have you and Howard Kilgore together in the same room - preferably his basement.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

On the way back you should drive to Phoenix, drop off my new 1958 Dodge wagon, and fly back to Connecticut...


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

It probably gets 8 MPG


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> I have set the wheels in motion for a gathering in KC. It would be a classic to have you and Howard Kilgore together in the same room - preferably his basement.


I'll bring the BBQ.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob,
You are welcome to stop at Mini Motor Speedway in NJ. That cool State In between NY & Penny lol.I can get Tom S & Joe Skylark & other NJ Slotters.
SJJ


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

email sent for the Nebraska stop.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry I cant go with you buddy.You know my large family and there is always something going on.You will have to go solo for the Tom and Bob show on this trip.We still have Ohio.Have fun. Sidekick Tom


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Mr_Aurora's excellent adventure*

So far, 24 states are on my list to stop and talk/race/eat/drink/sleep slot cars. You guys have given an overwhelming response so much so that I am looking forward to the departure date. Tommy, I understand, don't worry. Follow the trip on HobbyTalk.......


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great idea, Bob, always wanted to take a similar trip. Would like to see you but being North of the border, it would be out of your way so if you have an arranged stop in the Buffalo, NY area would like to be there. Just need advance notice of time. ..RL (Crazy Canucks)


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

May God bless you on your journey, and may it be better than you hope it will be. Drive safe.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you for the thoughtful words....... I think this is going to be much more enjoyable than I had originally thought. Many good friends along the way to share this hobby with.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello Bob,
not many slotters in Oklahoma but I would love to have you stop by.
if not, I would drop by Dallas if you stop there. but you do come within 3 miles of
my place to get to Dallas. Have Fun.
Thanks, Tom Gallaway


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't forget about FL. We have great racers and some really nice routed, continous rail, and Tomy tracks. You are more than welcome to visit me in St; Cloud, FL. I'm sure we could get some peole over to meet you, especially if you can make it on a weekend. I am only 60 minutes from the Daytona International Speedway, which would also make a great stop on your tour. Congratualtion on your retirement. I have found plenty to do since I retired in 2006!

Leo Belleville
Gumball HO Racing
407-498-0297
[email protected]


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Not sure if Tom knows it or not but we are starting up a club of slotters in Okc/BA. We met once a month or more to trade and run at each other place.. It has been a blast to have others to run with..And most of trying to keep the hobby alive!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Beers on the Road Tour...watch out!! Don't hit that Beer...Screeeeeatch...Whew*



Black Oxxpurple said:


> email sent for the Nebraska stop.


Bob,

Rob was telling me about your retirement announcement on this thread so, had to see it for myself.  
Cool Beans & love the T-Shirt idea as well.

It has been a real treat meeting you and all the other slot car nuts at the 
Indiana slot car show.

We hope to see you again in Nebraska! We have corn and BBQ...Yeah. :hat:

Bob...another Bob...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The Bob Beers Travelling Road Show.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Bob;

The Minnesota contingent is ready for you! Just let us know when you'll be in town and we'll have your old Tub Track ready and a lot of collections to see.

Tom


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Swami, i may be by you on the 26th of may and i think it is memorial day weekend..will anyone be around?...give me the name of a few towns by you so i can map it out....... Bob


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Zilla and black ox, where in nebraska are you, big state, ya know!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am in Lincoln, Zilla is on the west side of Omaha towards Lincoln. We are about 40 minutes apart.

Rob


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Slot Car US Tour 2014*

I will be coming from Sioux Falls, IA into Nebraska to see you guys and then heading toward Rapid City, The closer I get toward Rapid City the better. May 28th, Wednesday is when I will be in Nebraska. Bob


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Bob;

We're all in the North West Suburbs of Minneapolis. Brooklyn Park, Golden Valley, New Hope etc. I'll ask around this weekend and see how many of the guys will be around that weekend!

Tom


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Road Trip*

Bob, may want to check your map before you leave. Sioux Falls is not in Iowa.
You will be in I-90 heading to Rapid City. You will see lots of open spaces! One of the prettiest sites will be heading into Chamberlain on I-90, road makes a S bend and at the end of the curve the view opens up to the Missouri River.

PS Don't buy any Jackalopes


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'd like to suggest making a "Southern swing" from Texas to the Atlanta area to see Jeffrey Stillwell's place in Marietta, GA. Then head North to my home in Winston-Salem, NC where you can check out my humble collection and run on my 5 by 27 foot four lane AFX road course and my 4 by 16 foot routed Wizz track. Then you can head over the beautiful Virginia Beach, VA area and meet up with HO racing legend Tom Bowman and all the other really great guys in the MASCAR HO racing club. Check out the "My Photos" section.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh heck, I would make Mike Vitale's an Atlanta area stop too!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Bob. I plan a trip thru to see you guys. Will keep u posted.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

How about Washington state? Phil from RRR is close to me also.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*trip*

hello bob as you pass threw Indiana to ill please feel free to call me up when you get to ind and I could meet you at hooters for lunch or dinner at the same hooters we went to at show time in lansing by the holiday inn ok ty . have a nice trip.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Bob maybe you should stop at Hooters in all the states you pass through.LOL lendell


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I highly recommend a stop in the Hannibal Mo area, or just a little south of there. It is magical. See FCB.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree with Old Blue. Rails County Speedway is a definite must if your anywhere near Missouri. It's slot car heaven. 
hojoe


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*HO Slot Car US Tour ROUTE*

5-19 SYRACUSE,NY
5-20 BUFFALO,NY
5-21 PITTSBURGH,PA
5-22 CLEVELAND,OH
5-23 CINCINNATI,OH
5-24 COLUMBUS,OH
5-24 BRISTOL,IL
5-25 LACROSSE,WI
5-26 MINNEAPOLIS,MN
5-27 SIOUX CITY,IA
5-28 OMAHA,NE
5-29 RAPID CITY,SD
5-30 DENVER,CO
5-31 PROVO,UT *
6-1 BOISE,ID *
6-2 PORTLAND,OR
6-3 PORTLAND,OR
6-4 WEED,CA *
6-5 PALO ALTO,CA
6-5 SAN JOSE,CA
6-6 APTOS,CA
6-7 ESCONDIDO,CA
6-8 TUCSON,AZ
6-9 ALAMOGORDO,NM *
6-10 ODESSA,TX *
6-11 DALLAS/FW
6-12 DALLAS/FW
6-13 NORMAN,OK
6-14 WICHITA,KS
6-15 KANSAS CITY,KS
6-16 ST. LOUIS,MO
6-17 HUNTSVILLE,AL 
6-18 MARIETTA,GA
6-19 WINSTON-SALEM,NC
6-20 VIRGINIA BEACH,VA
6-21 ALEXANDRIA,VA
6-22 OXFORD,PA
6-23 SCOTCH PLAINS,NJ
6-24 GRISWOLD,CT

IF YOU ARE ANYWHERE NEAR THESE CITIES, AND WANT TO GET TOGETHER, EMAIL ME WITH YOUR NAME, ADDRESS, AND CELL NUMBER.. [email protected] If you see an asterisk and know someone into slots in these cities, I do not yet have a contact to visit. Let me know, thanks, Bob Beers


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd invite ya, but I'm boring as heck, have no track, and don't race. I would consider a stop in Rochester, NY to pay John Peckham and Greenbriar Raceway a visit. The guy is a total genius, has a lot of different tracks, and quite a collection of wild customs. Slotking might be able to arrange some sort of meeting.. You can follow John's real retired hearse to his house! :lol:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

If John is available I could do that as Buffalo is a quick trip from Syracuse and goes right past Rochester. I used to own a few hearses myself, a 1959, 1962, 1964 and a mint 1950....... Drove the '64 cross country back in '73. The '59 was a flower car and the '62 was a combo hearse/ambulance. Bob B


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

That would put you in Kansas City on Father's Day.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*getting ready.......*

The tour vehicle is ready to go with new pick-up shoes and a new guide pin. She's anxious to leave Cherry Valley Hobbies on her SOULful journey.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

mr_aurora said:


> The tour vehicle is ready to go with new pick-up shoes and a new guide pin. She's anxious to leave Cherry Valley Hobbies on her SOULful journey.


Ah yes, silver plated pick up shoes!:thumbsup:

Back in the 90's Howard Johansen put out several H.O. slot car price guides & I think that he was in the Provo, Utah area. It's been quite a while tho......


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

If I am seeing that right the bar between the shoes means he can pop wheelies!!! Can't wait to see the Kia do that one!!!!!

Looking forward to the visit!

Old Blue


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Getting Ready!*

I got the oil changed and rotated the tires, the left ones look better on the right side anyway. :freak: Sunday night I will start a new thread and update the trip each night for those who are interested and those who are on the tour route. Should be a lot of fun..........:thumbsup: Bob Beers


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

bob have a safe and fun trip . im in Tarboro nc , but im about 3 hours from Winston salem . my neice lives there .


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Get in touch with RAWAFX if you want to make the drive to W-S. Love to see you.....on 6/19 Thursday email me for his cell if interested.... [email protected]


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Wave when you go through Sacramento! Safe travels!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If you need any information just e-mail me:
[email protected]

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

You could stop in Broken Arrow, Ok on your way to Norman, OK


----------

